# 2004 5th wheel Prairie Schooner



## jterrell (May 9, 2004)

We are very close to ordering our first fifth wheel for fulltiming. Need any info on Prairie Schooner by Gulfstream.  Is it a good fifth wheel, does anyone have an opinion on central vacuums.  Do they work well and are they worth the extra money.  Generators, are they advisable? Any info at all would be so welcome before we take the plunge.  Thanks


----------



## Gary B (May 9, 2004)

2004 5th wheel Prairie Schooner

Hi Jim&Joanne, the Praire Schooner is a fairly new line so you may not get many responses on it, & I know nothing about it. I think most folks find the centeral vac handy, if they are worth the money or not only you can answer that, but you'll need some kind of vac for cleaning no matter what. AS for generators, if you plan on a lot of boondocking then they are nice, I would never have one that is onboard on a 5th wheel, wouldn't want to give up the space, a portable caried  in the back of the truck is the way we go. We only have a small 1000 watt generator for when we boondock and want TV, to charge up the batts etc. If you won't be doing a lot of boondocking you may not want a generator at this time. Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum. Since your going to be fulltiming I'd definetly get a washer/dryer you maybe already have that in mind.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## poeabare (May 19, 2004)

2004 5th wheel Prairie Schooner

Hi Jim & Joanne,
I ordered a 2004 36 "FRB" last June, it was delivered in Oct. Since then the floor plans have changed. However I'm glad I ordered before they changed it.  I have all three upgrade packages plus all options except the generator , washer & dryer.  I am very satisfied with it so far.  I installed a fire place myself and saved about $2000. plus I am looking at enlarging the tolilet area by reducing the size of the closet where the washer and dryer would have gone. I guess everyone has their own little nitches they like to do.  I have the vaccum and it is worth it, does a good job.  Let me hear from you if you bought one

Good Luck,
Eldred


----------

